# Wec



## Damon1698 (Oct 13, 2009)

yes WEC, it is like UFC's little brother bantamweight through lightweight classes and way more exciting! [for those who don't know about it]
anyways who watches this? favorite fighters?


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 14, 2009)

I love the WEC. The fights aren't as hyped up as the UFC (not by much) and the fighters seem to be more willing to think outside of the box technique-wise.

And yes, the lighter weights help make sure it's a faster-paced fight.


----------



## MattJ (Oct 19, 2009)

WEC is excellent! They have some really great fighters - Brown, Faber, Aldo, Mizugaki, Bowles, Torres, etc.  I hope they fold the WEC into the UFC so those guys can get paid what they're worth.


----------



## oddball (Oct 19, 2009)

WEC has never disappointed, everythings been exciting from when I first started watching (Torres vs Tapia). I'm really looking forward to Jose Aldo vs. Mike Brown.


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 19, 2009)

oddball said:


> WEC has never disappointed, everythings been exciting from when I first started watching (Torres vs Tapia). I'm really looking forward to Jose Aldo vs. Mike Brown.


me too


----------

